# Geschlechtsbestimmung Zander



## (Ab)schleppangler (20. Mai 2010)

Kann mir jemand beschreiben oder hat nen link, wie ich an der zanderkloake erkennen kann, ob es sich um männlein oder weiblein handelt?#h


----------



## moon2k3 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geschlechtsbestimmung Zander*

ich weiss nicht wo aber Sneep hatte dazu glaub ich mal was geschrieben 

schreib ihm am besten mal ne PM


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geschlechtsbestimmung Zander*

*männliche Zander:* schmaler dunkler Rücken.

*weibliche Zander:* Hoher Rücken vor Rückenfloße.       Vorgewölbter Geschlechtsperus.


----------



## Papamopps (17. Januar 2019)

Was wäre das dann hier?


----------



## fishhawk (17. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

Hut ab vor jemand, der anhand der äußeren Erscheinung oder eines Fotos das Geschlecht zweifelsfrei bestimmen kann.

Nestbewachende Zanderböcke glaube ich zwar auch zu erkennen, aber so ganz eindeutige Unterscheidungsmerkmale können scheinbar nichtmal Biologen nennen.

https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/zander-der-unterschied.29489/


----------

